# Anyone Ever Use A Wunder Boner?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Was wondering if anyone has ever used a Wunder Boner :bouncy:

Looks like it would work.

http://www.missouriwhitetails.com/forums/viewthread.php?tid=113370

big rockpile


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

BR,

I'm sorry, but your question (and the name of the product), makes my mind travel in territory that it shouldn't be in.

If you buy it, I hope that it works for you.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Last summer I saw the video and laughed. I did a little research and found the patent and everything else is for sale, in case you want to go into business. I just checked, it is still for sale. http://spinelesswunderboner.com/

After reading the instructions on the link, I went out and made one out of a piece of rod. We caught a bunch of rainbow trout and gave it a try. They need to be dead for quite a while and really soft to work, like the instructions say. It says dead at least 6 hours or previously frozen. It did pull the bones out and the final product looks funny. 

I guess you could say it works, within limits, but I don't know how useful it is. Until I saw your post, I had forgotten about the thing, and even forgot I made one last summer. Shows how much I use it. I'm glad I didn't spend money to buy one and try it.


----------



## Pennsyltucky (Oct 8, 2009)

Sweet voice-over from Mike Rowe. I wondered what he did before Dirty Jobs...


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

OMG, I seen that title and thought uh oh. Neat video but Im afraid sittin around a campfire with some buds in the dark and someone mentions a wunder boner visions of broke back mountain are gonna cross my mind and lead'll be flyin! Maybe it would have been a bigger hit with a better thought out name? lol


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I read the title of this thread and it caused my beautifully vivid imagination to travel into a disturbing area. I'll stop here.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

The wife aquired one about 35 years ago. She likes it and uses it pretty regular. And it still works good as new:grin:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

gilberte said:


> The wife aquired one about 35 years ago. She likes it and uses it pretty regular. And it still works good as new:grin:


I could be soooo funny right now


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey Rockpile, sorry for actually answering your question. What I meant to say was something like, Oooh, it has a dirty name that makes a 6th grader giggle. Tee hee.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

think I'll stick to a fillet knife.


----------

